# "play growling" during tug of war



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

Hoku is a very sweet lab/mastiff mix, 10 months old and about 75 lbs. She is a fairly submissive dog. She knows her basic obediance commands, is housebroken and loving. When we play tug of war with her, she sometimes growls. It is not a "scary" growl, kwim? When she growls we sometimes keep playing, and we sometimes stop the game by telling her to "leave it," her cue to let the rope toy go. She always lets go of the toy when we tell her to, then waits eagerly for us to start the game over. 

Should we stop playing tug of war altogether? She really enjoys the game, and it is an easy way to play with her inside, so we don't want to stop, but we want to make sure this play growling doesn't become a problem.

TIA
Andrea


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Heaven's No. Dogs growl, it is just part of communication. My dogs always growl during play. Well, Carsten doesn't do it as often as some of my other dogs but still a bit. You know the difference between a serious growl and a play growl. It is a big difference. As long as she is obeying commands, go for it.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

I think you're fine. Mine growls but it's just because she's having fun. If she's still listening to you and releasing on command then you've done a great job training. 

You have also inadvertently turned your play session into a NILIF training session - good job!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I am different than the other posters thus far. I try not to encourage luna to growl when we play tug. I won't end the gmae but I will stop tugging and tell her shhh... then resume as soon as she does but she does have the toy in her mouth the whole time and is really picking up that I don't like her growling with me when we play... however she will growl with the other dogs when she plays and that's fine... that's between her and them and if one of them doesn't appreciate it I'm sure they'll tell her. IMO I think that growling with people should only be on serious occasions when it is truly intended as a warning, but again this is just me...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I love to get my dogs really riled up and they will growl a lot and loudly during tug o war, all of my dogs do but especially Hawkeye, I like to use it as a way to teach control. I slap their sides and pull on their cheeks and throw them around and get them really wild and then after a while I will tell them "Aus" (means let go) and they will have to calm down right away and release the toy, If they don't release right away I hold on to the toy longer before we start again.

Dogs growl when they are having fun it is a totally different kind of growling than when it's about aggression and fear. and it sounds nothing alike, at least not to me.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's another go ahead and do it post. 

It's just not fun unless all of that energy is being channeled through the tug. I've been getting rough and tough with every one of my dogs since day one. Pretty sure they can discern play and fighting. But I'm no credentialed expert, so...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> You know the difference between a serious growl and a play growl. It is a big difference.


I agree  I would not be worried at all, based on your description -- have fun!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss growls during play when he's really frustrated. There's nothing wrong with the growling, it's just the dog releasing stress or enjoying itself


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

My 19 lb Cairn Terrier sounds like she can rip my arm off at any moment during tug. I like it..Sometimes she will lay on her back next to me and growl play ...and ill open and close her mouth with my hand as I try to get her to say "mama" LOL


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

Westhighlander said:


> I think you're fine. Mine growls but it's just because she's having fun. If she's still listening to you and realeasing on command then you've done a great job training.
> 
> You have also inadvertenly turned your play sesion into a NILIF training session - good job!


I agree - she's playing and listening to you.

You have to know your dog.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Kay Weber said:


> You have to know your dog.


Indeed.

That should be the motto of every dog owner. It starts by knowing the breed's general characteristics ( or, in the OP's case, the breeds' characteristics). Then applying those _generalized characteristics_ to an individual dog. For an inexperienced owner, this is sometimes easier said then done.

From the way the OP described the behavior, it *does* appear to be part of play. But I hesitate to be absolute because I would really like to see it for myself before I sign up.

I have encountered many inexperienced dog owners - at least, I assume they are inexperienced - who just don't see what is in front of them. 

They'll ignore obvious signs and focus on irrelevent ones. For example, the oft-repeated myth "my dog can't be aggressive - he's wagging his tail". Almost always irrelevent.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I've never had a dog that didn't growl playing tug, I encourage it.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

TxRider said:


> I encourage it.


lol... I growl back...

That said, I had a foster (referred to him on another thread as a lab/freight train mix) that was absolutely crazy when you tugged with him, and at about 80 lbs he was hard to stay in control of the game. So we just stopped, growling or not, any time he got too into it. I wouldn't try to fight him for the toy. Until he knew and was pretty consistent about "Drop it!" I would simply let go of my end. The toy wasn't a reward, it became useless when he couldn't pull on it anymore. So he learned to tone it down or else the game would stop.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

StarfishSaving said:


> lol... I growl back...


LOL me too!

Mine both frowl during tug. But it's not serious growling, and there's definitely a big difference.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Poly said:


> I have encountered many inexperienced dog owners - at least, I assume they are inexperienced - who just don't see what is in front of them.
> 
> They'll ignore obvious signs and focus on irrelevent ones. For example, the oft-repeated myth "my dog can't be aggressive - he's wagging his tail". Almost always irrelevent.


True but in this case, the OP said the dog listens and more importantly obeys commands like, "out". To me this is proof enough the dog is just getting excited in play and expressing that through a growl. 

I enjoy playing like that with my dogs. My old girl Inga would growl so much she sounded almost like a lion. Part of the game would be to pull her in close with the tug and kissing her or touch her nose. That would send her into almost a frenzied growl. It was so much fun. She also would drop immediately on command "out" on command as well. It was a controlled game but I didn't stomp on her ability to let loose and enjoy the game.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

StarfishSaving said:


> lol... I growl back...
> 
> That said, I had a foster (referred to him on another thread as a lab/freight train mix) that was absolutely crazy when you tugged with him, and at about 80 lbs he was hard to stay in control of the game. So we just stopped, growling or not, any time he got too into it. I wouldn't try to fight him for the toy. Until he knew and was pretty consistent about "Drop it!" I would simply let go of my end. The toy wasn't a reward, it became useless when he couldn't pull on it anymore. So he learned to tone it down or else the game would stop.


I growl back too

My current two rescues I did that with to get their confidence and trust with me up. Once they will get into it and growl I know they are getting confident in our relationship and trusting me to the point I want them to.

They can pull all they like with me, I can lift a 100lb dog in the air by a tug rope if I want to. They can't win unless I let them and they know it, but like them to be confident enough to give it as much as they want.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG both of mine growl when we play tug o war. They each have a different growl when they don't like me doing something. It's really the only time Roxxy growls...unless I'm touching her where she doesn't want me too (like her butt).

I say go for it.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

StarfishSaving said:


> lol... I growl back...


Glad to know I'm not the only one, my wife doubts my sanity at times. Kaz is louder than Gus but when they both get into it they sound like they are killing each other. A real fierce display of non-violence.

Growling is communicating, just like barking, and you can tell the difference in tone and such with both depending on the circumstances. Their let's play growl is way different than their what was that noise out back by the garbage can growl.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I growl back too! Hallie won't let go, I can even swing her in the air. Hallie sounds like she's mauling me when she plays and I definitely don't discourage it it's just her expressing herself. My chihuahua growls when he's happy, sad, and mad .


----------

